
Ask HN: Recommended service for setting up a Virtual Data Room for investors? - yumraj
Do people use Dropbox, Box, Google Drive, OneDrive or one of the specialized services? If so, which one?
======
verdverm
Shared folder on whatever platform, not worth debating over very long.

We use GSuite because that's what we have.

If an investor gets in a tissy about it, maybe rethink working with that
investor

